# Yellow River 19 Mar 11: Bass/Warmouths.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished the south end of Yellow today from 8 until 1 and caught 13 bass (all keepers, biggest was 2.0) and 3 high quality warmouths. All fish taken on lizards. All fish were released. Water was back to normal and above 72 when we left. Going again tomorrow for the last time until August.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are some pics I forgot to attach.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

auguy7777 said:


> Fished the south end of Yellow today from 8 until 1 and caught 13 bass (all keepers, biggest was 2.0) and 3 high quality warmouths. All fish taken on lizards. All fish were released. Water was back to normal and above 72 when we left. Going again tomorrow for the last time until August.


 
How far up from the bay do you fish? Along that area I see old trees in the water where the osprey love to perch on do you fish around them ever? How about that grass area done there? Also a little ways up from that 5 dollar launch I forgot the name theres a slough that runs for a mile it seems all the way back to the main river where theres a anchor memorial and a lake off to the side. Do you ever fish that slough?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I've fished all that, but this time of year, I'm below the launch fishing the creeks down there along the grass lines.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Which pic is the 2 lber in? also from that launch south towards the bay off to your right i guess it would be theres all that grass savannah type looking place back there. I ve fished some back there but there wasnt but that little creek that led back to the the mouth of the river? Is there more than one little creek back there? Whats the biggest bass youve caught in the yellow? Why do you only fish the last end of the river this time of year? Have you ever seen a red and white bass tracker out on the river before?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Your camera dater is screwed up, It's showing 7 year old photos!! 

Looks like a nice batch of fish you took, I think that kind of water may be something that I can handle in my kayak. I live near the upper part of the Yellow but never fished down that far ............ yet.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i fished perdido yesterday and thought the bass would be up in the lakes in the slower, shallower water and got SKUNKED! first time in years that i havent caught a single fish! then i tried some of my deeper structure and cut banks that i fish in late summer once the water starts to get super hot and still nothing. I think me and my fiance are gonna slip back out there tomorrow and waste some time. Maybe i can find a pattern. For later more serious trips! if you have any info about your patterns you care to share via PM or on here that would be cool. i dont want your spots, even your locations. would be cool to know what types of water and lure colors, presentation speed? Great reports as usual! You always kill the bass bro! I normally do alot of pond fishing this time of year so river fishing is got me screwed up right now. It will heat up for me in a few months though. Thanks for the post!!


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

The bass are hit and miss this time of year with the more extreme than usual warming and cooling. With days in the 70s and nights in the 40s they seem to be moving around a bit more than usual if they are not on the beds.

I have had a tough time with bass this year, just need to figure out what lures they like this year aside from the usual suspending crankbait the smaller ones always like.


----------

